# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Brett Jolly and his Spain-based fellows' scams

## sylviasylvia

I am myself a Victim of Privilege Wealth Scam which Brett Jolly is behind.
This "payday loan investment" has scammed hundreds of people all over the world- US, Europe, Asia, Australia, Arabic world and so on. 

These scammers are : Brett Jolly ( based in Marbella / Asia) , Mark Munnelly (based in Marbella / US), Richard Colwell (based in London), Peter Strokes (based in London) , Martin Sampson, Andrew Sweeney (based in Marbella) and Tomasz Pawelek.  Brett Jolly is the real boss behind everything although his name is nowhere on the paper of Privilege Wealth. 

If you are one of us, please join us : sylviajk555@gmail.com to expose them maximum to prevent further victims. If you are not one of us, stay alert, do not become us. 

Here are Brett Jolly's famous scam stories:

- 16 years ago, Brett Jolly's Holland Moorehouse in South Africa made more than 8000 people lose their investment for holiday accommodation and he left SA in a sudden without anyone knowing.

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-afr...ightmare-79184

- Here are some other investment scams beside pay day loan of Privilege Wealth and Creditech:

Timber in Ghana to get minerals in Ireland / Non-existing property in Brazil / Carbon credits......

- Professional stuff and website, beautiful stories at beginning.
- Pretending London-based offices / stuff turned out to be in Spain.
- Partnership in Gibraltar never used banks of Gibraltar, instead, all transactions were made to UK accounts.
- Never received your title of what you have invested or in the case of Privilege Wealth, no new contract regarding the resolution.
- No one answered the phones / emails/ etc and all the directors disappeared after you put money in.
- Companies went to liquidation.
- Brett Jolly argued that he was a victim himself ( he really enjoys arguing and being a victim himself ).

His former employee told me that his telesales got 40% commission to sell such stuff in Green Planet Investment Holdings.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...t-scam-2860441

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/e...-lose-14m.html


http://www.redd-monitor.org/2013/03/...ler-room-scam/

https://www.lovemoney.com/news/24425...the-high-court

http://www.insolvencynews.com/articl...-by-high-court

http://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/1084...by_300_people/

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-28013148

-When you search for the biggest diamond in the world on Youtube, you can see Brett Jolly promoting this amazing diamond which was found out totally FAKE.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT51mN6FLgI

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20....international

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ke-396153.html

Privilege Wealth scam:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/e...ent-cheat.html

https://www.offshorealert.com/brett-...day-loans.aspx

https://www.offshorealert.com/privil...stigation.aspx

These are the companies involved with the scammers which continue to propose "payday loan investment" to potential investors like Privilege Wealth did:

GENERAL WEALTH PORTFOLIO 1 LLC
GENERAL WEALTH PORTFOLIO 3 LLC
GENERAL WEALTH PORTFOLIO 4 LLC
GENERAL WEALTH INC (INACTIVE)
CREDITECH USA, INC (INACTIVE)
CREDITECH USA, LLC 
C-TECH FINANCIAL CORP
FINTECH SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT GROUP INC
USC LOANS, LLC

Those companies are registered in Florida. Others such as Creditech / Investabl / International Portfolio Service / Prestan Invest are registered in UK.

Please warn everyone around you of these scammers and scam companies.

----------


## sylviasylvia

Anafin Capital Limited, which OffshoreAlert understands raised approximately $10 million for investment in a fraud known as Privilege Wealth and is, therefore, at risk of being sued by aggrieved clients, has applied to be voluntarily struck off the companies register in Britain.

-news from Offshorealert

Anafin Capital has targeted Asia, Australia and Arabic world for Privilege Wealth Fraud.

----------


## Brett Jolly

WRONG in every aspect.
1. it was I that reported the fact stone to the South African Police and Fraud unit.  the matter is public record, and I reported the attempted fraud AGAINST me to Adv. Mop
2. Never been to Ghana, have never dealt with Gahna Timber in my life. (I think I did a succesful sugra deal once).
3. I do not own Privilege Wealth PLC (or have any shareholding), I am a Limited Partner of Privilege Wealth One Limited Partnership, and have lost $750k due to it.
4. I have been investigated by the UK police, my last 6 years of financial and bank records have been studied, and I have the signature of two QC judges cancelling the restraint order against me and returning my assets.
5. I also have a letter from the Crown Prosecution Service informibg me that the investigation into my affairs is over.
6. I also have an e-mail from the court telling not bother attending the ONLY Green Planet court case I was ever involved in, due to teh fcat I had alreday resigned a year before (public record again)  
7. The Holland Morrehouse case was when I brought a liquidation application AGAINST the company, the matter is public record at the Cape Town Supreme Court.

But I do have a few questions to ask you...

1. who did you deal with in Privilege Wealth when you invested your money?
2. or did you deal through a third parrty company that wasn't Privilege Wealth?
3. did you check that the company was registered and regulated with the Hong Kong or Chinese Financial Authorities in order that they may promote financial instruments?
4. what is the name of the person you dealt with, and who sold you the investment... because apart from your bleating on websites, I have never heard of you or met you.
5. why have you not gone straight to the Serious Commercial Crime Squad in London?

As I have said ebfore, I will gladly walk into ANY UK police station with you at ANY time.

----------


## sylviasylvia

1. We all know how to pass information to the police and authorities. Plus , they have online reporting system.

2.  Chinese authorities are becoming more and more cautious about external scammers- especially those who have made their reputations. China hates whoever steals from their country and their people. I am pretty proud of this country since I get to know how it deals with such things.

3. All those who have lost money in those scams that Brett Jolly happened to " lose his fortune" as well agree with what I have said here, at least those who I know.

4. For those who have never lost your money in Brett Jolly's scams, we do not think you should try your luck with Jolly and his fellows. They are worse than a casino- in a casino, you still have a small chance to win.

----------


## HR Solutions

One of you is in Spain .... the other in london so .... Why TF are you having this little tiff on a SA forum ?

----------


## sylviasylvia

The directors of British firm Privilege Wealth Plc, which was exposed as a fraud by OffshoreAlert nearly 15 months ago, have convened a creditors' meeting for January 12th to consider a resolution to wind-up the company and appoint a liquidator.

Details are contained in a notice that was prepared by the company and published today in The London Gazette, a publication of the United Kingdom government that serves as an official public record.

As required by law, Privilege Wealth have asked creditors to nominate a liquidator for consideration at the meeting to compete for votes along with the directors' choice of liquidator, John Kelmanson, of KCBS LLP, trading as Kelmanson Insolvency Solutions.

The company's directors are Richard Colwell, in whose name the notice was published; Mark Munnelly, and Martin Sampson, all of whom are facing potential substantial liabilities as a result of the estimated more than $40 million investment fraud that was perpetrated by the Privilege Wealth Group, which comprised companies and individuals in several countries, most notably England, Gibraltar, Luxembourg, Panama, and Spain.

As previously reported by OffshoreAlert, the ultimate controlling person in the group was British serial fraudster and disqualified U.K. company director Brett Jolly, a.k.a. James Jolly, while other senior participants included Munnelly, Sampson, British salesman Andrew Sweeney, and South African attorney Peter Stokes.

_ quoted from Offshore

----------


## sylviasylvia

quoted from Offshorealert

----------


## Brett Jolly

> quoted from Offshorealert


I just love the way you say "QUOTED" from Offshore Alert as if that gives your crap credence or makes the story true.

FACT: There was a court case for LIBEL and DEFAMATION.

FACT: HE LOST.

FACT: THE COURT HAS AWARDED DAMAGES AGAINST HIM.

Go and pester someone else, I have never met you, don't know you, and don't really want to.

----------


## sylviasylvia

If I were lazy, then all those who have lost in Privilege Wealth scam were as crazy as me. They all think the same as I do. We will never give up until we get JUSTICE.

You surely do not know most of your victims, that doesn't mean those people are not your scams' victims. And they KNOW that they are YOUR scams' victims.

David Marchant tells the truth. So do other investigative reporters.

----------


## Dave A

Quite interesting to read the Brett Jolly side of the story.

----------


## Brett Jolly

if as you say David Marchant speaks the truth... (someone you have never met and dont know) why, as I have proven by the court published documents above, was he found guilty of lying, libel and defamation. Why were record level damages for a blog awarded against him by the High Court? Or is the Judge lying too? 

You need to grow up, its not my fault you tried to get money out of china and lost it. The entire matter is 100% recorded in the courts, and is still under investigation by 
Interpol. I have it on good authority that they entered the US/Panama offices looking for various people recently, and I repeat, whenever they want to talk to me, they only need to e-mail me, ill Jump on a plane and go and see them personally.

----------


## sylviasylvia

He is always trying to argue that he is a victim himself. Search on his other scams, you can find him everywhere on the internet to say the same- he is a victim himself.




> Quite interesting to read the Brett Jolly side of the story.

----------


## sylviasylvia

It is very persuasive of putting these court documents here to prove that Privilege Wealth is a good company which takes care of investors’ money?

Don’t worry about our country.  China takes very good care of its people.  


As victims, we are telling our experience to warn all the people ｉｎ the world , especially those in Asia who are not familiar with this kind of scams- do NOT become us, do NOT believe in them, do NOT put one cent in their accounts.

It sounds perfect, their “investment”- that is a sign of scam- no investment is perfect except a scam. You want to make good profits; they want to take you capitals. That’s it.

----------


## HR Solutions

Why the F***k you having your little tif on a South African forum ....... ?

----------


## Brett Jolly

> Why the F***k you having your little tif on a South African forum ....... ?


I tota;LH agree, but it wasnt me that posted it, AND I have already asked for it to be taken down as it is PROVEN IN COURT libellous.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Quite interesting to read the Brett Jolly side of the story.




So stop replying !!!!

----------


## Dave A

> AND I have already asked for it to be taken down as it is PROVEN IN COURT libellous.


*Cough* You have asked for this thread to be taken down?
When and to whom?

I must also point out that there is a difference between taking a default judgement and proving unlawful libel in court.

----------


## sylviasylvia

Cannot agree more.

----------


## Didditmiself

Dave, as one of the Site Administrators, surely you can simply block stuff like this from appearing on the forum? As HR says, it is a tiff (between two outside individuals) much like a domestic quarrel which would normally be of no benefit to anyone else.

----------


## Dave A

> As HR says, it is a tiff (between two outside individuals) much like a domestic quarrel which would normally be of no benefit to anyone else.


How much research have *you* done in coming to that conclusion, Didditmiself?

----------


## Didditmiself

None. I concluded that since it appears that it's only between two people (at this stage) who have a public disagreement, and that a spat such as this often ends up unresolved, it would be of little benefit to others if they keep throwing the muck at each other. But, that is only my opinion and in hindsight, I guess I don't really have justification to ask you censure anyone.  :Sorry:

----------


## Rachel18

Privilege Wealth Management, PLC, and its affiliate Privilege Direct are engaged in a global investment fraud in offering investors 12% annual returns to invest in a "low risk," "insured" strategy of providing "cash" or "payday loans" to high-risk U.S. borrowers.
If it is too good to be true why invest as there are too many frauds going around. Stay alert!!

----------


## Dave A

> ...are engaged in a global investment fraud in offering investors 12% annual returns to invest in a "low risk," "insured" strategy of providing "cash" or "payday loans"...
> 
> If it is too good to be true why invest as there are too many frauds going around. Stay alert!!


Can a return of 12% per annum in the payday loan industry be dismissed as "too good to be true"?
The interest rate and admin fees charged by payday loan companies are truly eye-watering.

----------


## sylviasylvia

"The biggest source of investment for the Privilege Wealth Group today broke the news to its investors that it is massively insolvent due to fraud and mismanagement.

In a letter to its investors, Gibraltar-domiciled Privilege Wealth One Limited Partnership disclosed that the British arm of the group that owes it $38 million - Privilege Wealth Plc - has defaulted on its debt, gone into administration, and will eventually go into liquidation. The administrators are Stephen Katz, of David Rubin & Partners, and John Kelmanson, of Kelmanson Insolvency Solutions.

The $38 million owed to PW One LP is in addition to what PW Plc owes to Luxembourg-domiciled Helix Securitisation Fund, which OffshoreAlert understands invested more than $7 million in the scheme, meaning the Privilege Wealth Group's total insolvency is likely to exceed $45 million.

Today's letter to investors by Gibraltar-domiciled Privilege Wealth Management Ltd., as general partner of PW One LP, was unsigned but the author described themselves as "Managing Director" of PWML and a "Past Director" of PW Plc, which indicates that it is either Andrew Sweeney, 50, or Mark Munnelly, 33.

In the letter, PW One LP investors are asked to support a "restructuring proposal" that will "give investors the chance to recoup all of their capital over a 3, 4 or 5-year time horizon". The proposal involves PW One LP novating its claims against the Plc "to a newly informed US based LLP" that will receive any funds paid out by PW Plc and either "re-invest those funds into fresh US assets" or "distribute those funds to existing investors".

Given that, as OffshoreAlert previously disclosed, Privilege Wealth Group was operated as a fraud from the outset, the proposal appears to be an attempt to, at best, string investors along and, at worst, continue the fraud by asking them at a later date to invest more money."
-Cited from Offshorealert

These scammers apparently haven't collected enough victims and their objective is always to get more victims and to put more money in their own pockets.

----------


## sylviasylvia

Brett Jolly has always been trying to draw victims' attention to his accomplices of Privilege Wealth and PW itself. However, victims should be aware and remember that Brett Jolly is the key person behind all those scams. Those who were / are tied to Privilege Wealth have created numerous companies- to continue the scam of "Payday loan investment " designed and guided by Brett Jolly.

----------


## Dave A

> However, victims should be aware and remember that Brett Jolly is the key person behind all those scams.


Please present proof of that allegation.

----------


## sylviasylvia

Please check the reports of Mr Hetherington on Jolly:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/e...ent-cheat.html


http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/c...-Vitality.html


Also the reports of Mr Marchant:

www.offshorealert.com


They all tell the truth.

----------


## Brett Jolly

1. All the stories are based on David Marchants original story on Offshore Alert.

2. Mr Marchant was taken to the High Court in London for libel and defamation. He lost his case and damages were awarded against him.

3. Hetherington and Olive Press (the owner of one of the newspapers) have simply copied the same articles. 

4. I have visited Olive Press shown them the documentary proof of the FACTS around my involvement, and they immediate printed an apology and retraction. 

5. I have never denied raising funds for Privilege Wealth, and a great deal of people have lost a lot of money. I also placed three quarters of a million dollars with them of my own money ( proveanle through audit and bank statement). 

6. Unlike you EVERY item I quote is 100% proven with signed and witnessed documentation going back years.

7. Lastly, and much more importantly, you decided to invest via a company called Dasco/Anafin not me. I never knew you, knew of you, spoke to you, or convinced you to invest. You did all of that via somebody else. I therefore wasnt involved and earned no commission on your investment.

8. I have offered to send you.... or to share on this forum all documents including my years of letters to the company warning them that they are straying into dangerous waters, and alerting them that one of the people with access to the funds was on forged identity docs and passports, and had a Interpol warrant out for his arrest. I sent these letters (signed for) to the Chsirman of Privilege Wealth BEFORE the last EGM and he chose to do NOTHING about it, despite the incontrovertible proof and evidence I supplied him with. In the circumstances I could not do more to alert the company.

A police report has been filed with the Serious Commercial Crime squad, and I have offered to walk into to any U.K. police station with you to help you in your case.

Yes is sad losing a few tens of thousands, but try losing $750k, I loaned the company the money as they could not pay their payroll and they enters into a security agreement whereupon ALL asset of the company were ceded to me in default. Little did I know they were worthless. 

Fraud is a very simple case to prosecute..... you follow the money and find out who has it.

----------


## Brett Jolly

Secondly, IF as you say I have defrauded you, you OBVIOUSLY must have some correspondence from me, or a business card, a letter? or an email from the company under my name, or,,,, did we meet and did I convince you? How do you propose I got you to invest?

----------


## sylviasylvia

> Secondly, IF as you say I have defrauded you, you OBVIOUSLY must have some correspondence from me, or a business card, a letter? or an email from the company under my name, or,,,, did we meet and did I convince you? How do you propose I got you to invest?



You have defrauded EVERY victim of Privilege Wealth and many of them are aware of this.


Mr Marchant and Mr Hetherington tell the TRUTH. They have solid proofs to prove what they have written.

We don't need you to walk in the police with us, we know where to go and whom to contact. Plus, no one believes that you want to leave your paradise and go back to England.

Regarding to the High Court... ... is that to prove that Privilege Wealth is a good company which takes care of the investors and their money? Then... Chris Burton- the operation manager of call center of Privilege Wealth in Panama - was shot in Panama. He was found to be a Spanish escaped criminal with a fake passport with him. PW is a mess- there is only debt- there is no one cent left for the investors. The 2 left directors could never be contacted since 11 months ( for some other investors, it is more than 1 year). You are banned for being a director in UK for 11 years...  While you talk about the High Court, you seem to forget to talk about these important facts. 


Anyone doesn't know what happens, please check the reports of offshorealert and of Mr Hetherington.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/c...-Vitality.html

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/e...ent-cheat.html

www.offshorealert.com



To those who are not victims of Privilege Wealth- anyone approaches you with "PAYDAY LOAN　INVESTMENT＂，especially　those　who　were/are　tied　to　Privilege　Wealth，　say　NO！

----------

